# Propalin not working what next?



## Keltic (3 March 2009)

Does anyone know the next step when Propalin stops working? My friends dog (westie) has incontinence and dribbles, the Propalin worked for awhile but has now stopped working, she has been offered testosterone injections for him would they change his temprament at all?
Any other ideas of things to try?

Thanks


----------



## dun_in (3 March 2009)

Incurin is another option.

http://www.petmeds.co.uk/p-3452-incurin-tablets.aspx


----------



## star (3 March 2009)

incurin


----------



## fruity (3 March 2009)

Def try Incurin,very good alternative


----------

